# Cell Stand By Extremely High



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

My phone has been off the charger for 1.5 hours and only reading forums. My battery is down 15% already. I go thru this everyday and I have extended battery. Cell stand by 40%. I have done battery calibration as well. Any help out there??

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

I noticed that when I was on stock 5.7.893 that cell standby was a lot lower on battery use, like 10-15% but as soon as I flashed SHIFT3R 2.2, cell standby returned to like 40% under battery use. I'm wondering why this is.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

On stock I was around 30%, just frustrating that im on a charger within 4 hours of minimal use. Hoping someone has a suggestion. Thanks for your response tho

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## ichnach (Nov 5, 2011)

Signed up just to respond. I am on stock , rooted 5.7.893 and mine usually shows about 38% for cell standby. I use the extended battery also and i use mine VERY heavily and average close to 25-30 hours before i need a recharge. I did a full wipe to stock and used the full 5.7.893 install, not incremental updates. Full version and instructions used found in this link: http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-webtop/ . The update didn't change my battery life at all, just made a huge difference with data connections for me, and the camera is a ton faster too.

edit* forgot to mention that i froze pretty much all the verizon bloatware with Titanium backup too. The list of things I have turned off is huge, and my phone has had no hiccups.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Ill check it out. Ya im recharging every 6-8 hours mandatory.

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Battery Life - BY: NoBloatware on DF

If you are having short battery life:

Consider doing a factory reset. Do not sync apps, wifi connections, etc. with Google services as that may cause a problem. Install all apps and wifi connections from scratch. A bit of a pain, but not too bad.- install a home/launcher replacement. I use Go Launcher EX, which is free, and I love it. No reason not to try out an alternative launcher as you can always go back to how you had it.

- Don't use an automatic task killer--not even the one that comes with the phone. Reboot your phone and look at what's running. If anything that you've installed is running and there's no reason for it, then uninstall it and find an alternative that behaves. Ignore any stock apps that run on boot as I've found them to be more or less benign.

- Weather widgets, live wallpapers, news/social feeds, any app or service that you use that runs--do without it if you can. If you can't do without it, lengthen it's refresh time.

- Don't use antivirus

- Set your WIFI sleep policy to never. The default is "turn off when screen turns off". This will cause the wifi to reconnect every time you open the phone. From any Home Screen select Menu/Settings/Wireless & Networks/ and then use the Menu button to see some new options - select Advanced. Then select Wifi Sleep Policy and set it to Never. Home key to return to Home Screen.

- If you have access to wifi, leave it toggled on as it is more efficient than 3G. Wifi consumes less battery power than 3G.

- I leave GPS toggled on too by the way. Apps use it as needed. When I'm done with Maps or an app that uses it, I'm sure to return to the home screen so GPS can stop. Under wireless settings turn on "Google location services" so that an app is able to use network resources to get your location instead of GPS. I have "VZW location services" turned off--don't know why that option is even there. By the way, I increase the speed of voice output > text to speech > speech rate because I like the directions to get spit out faster. That saves a bit of battery. Turning off the display and just listening for directions help. Also, often I just get the directions and then exit back to the home screen: GPS uses so much battery I try to get it over with ASAP.

- When you get a 1) new battery, 2) do a factory reset, or 3) an OS upgrade - run your battery all the way down until the phone shuts off and then charge the battery all the way up. This will calibrate the phone's understanding of the battery's capacity. Do this once every month or two also, but don't do it too often if you can help it.

- I have my battery set to "Performance Mode" and data is on all the time because I am on call 24x7. If you don't mind, try out a more conservative battery profile to save more gobs of energy.

- Set screen brightness to "Automatic"

- Under Accounts, click on any account listed and turn off sync for any items that you're not interested in syncing. For example, Google Books if you don't use it. Don't use Backup Assistant--I prefer syncing my contacts with Google. You don't need both. Also go into your contacts > menu > display options > backup assistant > UNCHECK. Also do contacts > menu > more > settings > contact storage > and select your Google account and "remember this choice"

- Turn on Bluetooth only when you are going to use it.

- Consider turning off voice privacy. This may not be a big deal but it will save some processing (and therefore battery). It may also improve call quality.

-T off haptic feedback, animations, and any un-needed sounds in Android settings and in your apps

- Set your screen timeout to as low a time as you can stand (I use 1 minute) and manually turn the screen off when you've finished using the phone.

- Turn off in-pocket detection

- Keyboard: turn off vibrate on key press and sounds for any keyboards you use

- Use a red or black screen background. On the original Droid screen--not sure about this Bionic screen--red was the most efficient color that could be displayed.

- Camera app: I like keeping location on and flash on auto. Consider turning location off or at least returning to the home screen ASAP when using camera if location for camera is on.

- In stock browser the default home page is Google and it uses your location. This is a bad idea as it can waste your battery for no reason. Make something else your home page and make sure to close any web page that uses your location when you're done viewing it.

- Charge your phone via the wall charger instead of computer USB as it is faster. Also, don't use long USB cords--use regular power extension cords instead. I stick with the charger that came with the phone. Put the phone on charger when you go to bed every night.

- Consider install the Home Replacement app Zeam. It is basic app that uses very few resources and will help with battery power.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Lots of info. Thank you. I factory reset once a week. Done battery calibaration. I've done most if what you recommended. Brightness is set lower than auto. I don't use sounds at all. No blue tooth. I keep gps off unless needed same as data connection. No voice privacy.

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

And I use launcherpro

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Already have my contacts set up and only facebook and google are in my accounts and I only sync google contacts.

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Geezer Squid said:


> Battery Life - BY: NoBloatware on DF
> 
> If you are having short battery life:
> 
> ...


Nice write up, thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

